# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Cyclone Box Firmware v01.71 Released

## mohamed73

Hi, new firmware for *Cyclone Box* is ready.  *Signature*:  Cyclone Nokia/Blackberry Application v01.71, (Sep 11 2011 17:49:29, gcc  v4.3.3, RTOS V6.0.1), Type: Signed Production Application, (C)  KarwosSoft 2011  *What's new ?*
- MEP-04104-008 added
- MEP-42490-002 added
- Optimizations in TX2 data shifting
- Fixed problems with resuming device from Static (sleep) mode on some configurations
- Fixed some variants of JCOP31 handling 
- Minor changes and bugfixes 
This is server-side update only, just do *Box Maintenance* and your  box will be updated. Keep note that new major installer is still not  ready yet (many internal changes related to engine, etc), however it  should be ready within next week, so be prepared  
Best Regards,
Cyclone Team

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك ............

----------

